# New Virus Being Sent With Ups Package Reference



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

I received a note today at work warning about a new virus that could be very effective at this time of year. The message includes a "UPS" tracking number. The body of the message states that delivery was attempted, but the address was incorrect. Then it instructs you to click on a link to confirm delivery address. That link infects you with a virus. Checked on Snopes and yep, this is being sent around. So be careful and if you get a message about a UPS package you can write down the number, go to the official UPS website, and check the number there. Don't use a link in an e-mail.

Most people will not intentionally open the link since you may wonder how they got your e-mail address (unless you ordered something from the web), but I thought it was worth a warning since distractions and just being busy at this time of year can cause a slip up on the usual cautious scrutiny of e-mail messages.

Happy Holidays.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks for the warning!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> Thanks for the warning!!


x2


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

wow!!!!!!!! thank you. i am waiting for a few things. thanks for the heads up!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

This is a very vulnerable time to with the holidays - I am expecting deliveries and do track via email - so thank you for this heads up!!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Thanks for the warning!!


x2















[/quote]

X3. I will be sure to send out this warning in an email to all my friends, as well. Others might want to, also. (Because who knows if the virus can attach itself to subsequent emails that they send me!)

Mike


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks for the information I am expecting some packages from them

Happy Holiday's 
Willie


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I had heard about this about a month ago, but probably would have fell for it without your post...









Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up.

Bob


----------



## slingshot (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks for the information I am expecting packages also from UPS.


----------

